# British couple married in Italy applying for UAE visa- help!!



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi there - I need some urgent help...

We are sorting out our visas to live and work in the Abu Dhabi as my husband has a job there, but we are having problems working out how we get our marriage recognised as we are British but married in Italy, we had notice of marriage given in the UK and then we got married in Italy...

Can anyone offer some advice ?? *stressed* 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Di d you not get the marriage cert in UK as well?


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

No all you do is notify you local registry office and an Italian certificate is considered a legal document in the UK so there is no need....so we were told!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I know Brits who got married in India. They had a nightmare! If I recall correctly they needed the marriage certificate attesting in India first then the UK. But a big part of the problem was having to deal with Indian authorities which took months. The wife was getting ready to leave the country but she got a job here (and therefore sponsorship).


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

I think I have managed to sort it...so for anyone who uses this thread, this is what I did, 
I called the London UAE office...in a queue for 1hour 30...  the gentleman instructed me to go to the 'British Foreign and Commonwealth Office' I looked them up on line and worked out that we have to deposit our Italian certificate to which we then order a certificate through the 'General Registry Office' for a new certificate to issue for a visa...phew...I think??
I'm hoping this s correct the gentleman said about 2 lines and hung up so fingers crossed...


----------

